# Imperial Armour 9 & 10 plus Astral Claws Kits & more



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey fellow Heretics,

up for sale is my collection of *Imperial Armour 9 and 10 books and kits*, since I'll most likely never finish this pet project of mine. I've been looking for some time to really get immersed in this and get finally started for good, but as it stands hopes are slim.
My baby daughter will be born in roughly two months time, seriously cutting down on the little spare time I have nowadays anyways, plus I've not been really that interested in 40k for the last ... eight or so months. Warhammer Fantasy is kinda more to my liking these days it seems.
In any case, it would be pretty bad if the kits and books would merely collect dust on my shelve, and thus they're up for sale now.
A description of everything is to follow, and *I'll gladly email pictures if you provide me with an email address (via PM) and give me a day or two*.
Prices for the complete set will be at the bottom. 


*Books:*
*
- Imperial Armour 9 & 10*
Both books are in very good condition. IA9 has been read once and opened a couple times to write up army lists for the Tyrant's Legion. IA10 is practically unread. Both posters are there (never used, opened once) as is the _Inquisitorial style_ case that can hold both books.


*Assembled / build models:**

There are three build models included.

- Legion Centurio*
The Centurio has been assembled with parts from the Space Marine Command Squad box, the Forge World Space Marine Character Conversion set, as well as an Astral Claws shoulder pad. The model is unpainted & unprimed and comes mounted on a custom resin base.

_*- Dark Apothecary / Vivisector*_
The Vivisector has been assembled mostly with the Apothecary parts from the Space Marine Command Squad box, plus a Forge World Bolt Pistol and Astral Claws should pad. The sinister looking backpack of the (metal) Fabius Bile model has been fitted to his back and the model comes mounted on a resin base as well.

_*- Space Marine Cohort Sergeant*_
One Legion Cohort Sergeant has been constructed as well. Mark Four Armour from the corresponding Forge World kit. Astral Claws shoulder pad. Combi-Flamer from the Character Conversion set. Resin Base. The only GW parts on this guy are his left arm w. Power Fist and the left shoulder pad w. Terminator Honors, both from the Command Squad box.


*Forge World Kits:*

All are in their original baggies and in excellent condition, 'missing' the parts used in the construction of the three characters described above.

*- Mark IV Maximus Armour*
Two (2) baggies of Mark IV Armour. One is missing the parts that have been used in constructing the Sergeant described above.
*
- Mark V Heresy Armour:*
One (1) baggy of Mark V Armour. 

*- Space Marine Character Conversion Kit*
One (1) baggy. Missing the parts used in constructing the above models (Combi-Flamer, cybernetic legs, two Bolt Pistols).

*- Astral Claws Shoulder Pads:*
Three (3) baggies of Astral Claws shoulder pads. Minus the three pads used for the aforementioned models.

*- Astral Claws Rhino Doors:*
Two (2) baggies of Astral Claws Rhino Doors.

*- Phobos Pattern Bolt Guns:*
One (1) baggy with Phobos Pattern Bolters (10).

*- Chimera Autocannon Turret:*
One (1) unused Chimera autocannon turret.


*Price:*

Bought directly from Forge World all of this *would add up to 230,50 £ which equals 277,- Euro*. Prices from third party retailers (depending on your location) would be even higher.

I'm selling the whole package for *198,- Euro*, plus shipping costs depending on your location. I'm willing to ship to anywhere in Europe.

_[ For a slight increase in price, I can include a large batch of classic Mordians, that I intended to use as my Legion Auxilia, the models fit the role rather nicely (lots of lasgunners, grenade launchers, some weapon teams).]_

So, if you're interested please send me a PM.
I'm primarily looking for the money really, since I also need to make some more investments regarding my soon-to-be second child, but would consider offers of trade and/or combined with money that'd include other Forge World items (IA7, IA11, (unbuild) Death Guard conversion kits & Death Guard vehicle door kits, Warhammer Forge Daemon stuff).

Thanks for reading and stay safe !

Sworn Radical


_*EDIT:* I can also include a current edition Codex: Space Marines, for those who don't already have it, free of charge._


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

**bump**

Only ever price drop on the whole package: * 180,-* Euro for the deal (including the SM Codex) plus shipping to your doorstep.
This is cheap as hell.

I'd also part with the package of kits and model minus the two books, if you make me a good offer, price up for discussion.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Well shit... I just ordered almost that exact list from FW last Friday!

I'd be interested in the MKIV and Phobos bolters if you parted the things out.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Like I mentioned, I might sell the kits and models as one package, sans the books, but would try to avoid splitting everything up at the time being.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Sworn Radical said:


> **bump**
> 
> Only ever price drop on the whole package: * 180,-* Euro for the deal (including the SM Codex) plus shipping to your doorstep.
> This is cheap as hell.
> ...


_*
*bump**_


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

*175,- Euro* for the whole deal, plus shipping, take it or leave it. :crazy:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you pay the shipping and insurance to the UK and i will buy.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> you pay the shipping and insurance to the UK and i will buy.


Which would leave me with about 150,- net gain ... sorry, no. Might as well give away the stuff to the nearby Orphanarium.


----------

